# My New Job as a Retiree!



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Landed a new job as a Sainsbury's greeter, (a good find for many retirees).

I lasted less than a day.

About two hours into my first day on the job, a very loud, and unattractive woman marched into the store dragging her two kids, yelling obscenities at them all the way through the entrance.

As I had been instructed, I said pleasantly, "Good morning and welcome to Sainsbury's. Nice children you have there. Are they twins?".

The ugly woman stopped yelling long enough to say, "Of course they ain't f**king twins! The oldest one's 9 and the other one's 7. Why the hell would you think they're twins? Are you blind, or just stupid?".

So I replied, "I'm neither blind nor stupid, Madam. I just couldn't believe someone actually shagged you twice. Have a good day and thank you for shopping at Sainsbury's!".


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Laugh of the week. Priceless.

dave p :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Sainsbury*

Brilliant,Brilliant, Brilliant!

I know that woman she was in my shopping centre last week. One of her kids, a girl of about 9 asked,"mum, will you buy me some shoes?" she replied, "No, **** off," I couldn't resist saying, " What a loving example of motherhood you are." She said, "You can **** off too." and continued on her way.


----------

